
A Lean, (Ever)Green Machine: Website Tips for Small Shops - DoreenMichele
https://doreenmichele.blogspot.com/2020/06/a-lean-evergreen-machine-website-tips.html?
======
DoreenMichele
I screwed up and accidentally set this site to "private" before posting this
link. Someone kindly messaged me about it. I'm going to try to repost it now
that I've fixed the technical issue on my end.

